

FOSDEM 2014 – call for volunteers - me_bx
https://fosdem.org/2014/news/2014-01-24-reminder-call-volunteers/

======
gohrt
Interestingly, FOSDEM appears to NOT be an acronym or initialism, just an all-
caps name with some relevant letters reminiscent of free/open-source.

~~~
zeugma
It is, it's the Free and Open Source Developers European Meeting.

